# The Trip of my life - One day, One picture in Oz



## ludo2604 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello,
My name is ludo I'm french and travel in Australia since January !
I really love this country and I took a lot pictures...

I hope you will enjoy it.



















For my photoblog - One day One picture -, to see the others pictures ! www.ludonline.fr/en


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

cool pictures. Suddenly I missed the ocean, it has been quite a while since I have visited a beach or two and I kinda want to be in one right now. I remember how relaxing it is to just hang out on the beach and watch as the day pass by. Lately, it has just been the four corners of the office for me... maybe its time to take a vacation..


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice shot. The first picture looks great and it makes you feel a bit relaxed when looking at it. The view in Australia is truly spectacular.


----------



## jennyhawaiivill (Dec 27, 2009)

very cool picture, i really love it..


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Lovely shots you have taken. Through snaps we can imagine that this place is really good.


----------



## SamDant (Aug 13, 2010)

very moving pictures


----------



## Exponential (Aug 26, 2010)

very nice! as you'll say in french "très joli"


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice pics ,, cannot wait to go and see it ,, im starting to get into photography so its nice to some good pictures from down under ,,


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

I must say, the pictures that you have taken are full of character. You captured the moment
of perfection. Well done.


----------



## johnoz (Aug 8, 2011)

ludo2604 said:


> Hello,
> My name is ludo I'm french and travel in Australia since January !
> I really love this country and I took a lot pictures...
> 
> ...


Hello, Thank you very very much for sharing such a beautiful pictures


----------



## austinTX (Sep 19, 2011)

*Very nice*

Your pics are very nice. 
I must agree with the others on the "beach/nature" photo by saying 'very serene ', love it.

There are beaches throughout Austin and along the Gulf, but nothing as lovely as in Australia.


----------



## heather25098 (Dec 11, 2011)

i dont know why but cant take the 2nd picture for long time i have seen it one time and dont feel good. i am sry but nice shot.


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

nice shots here, i loved it


----------



## coyote (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, these picture is very nice!


----------



## Erin Nock (Jan 28, 2013)

these pictures feel me that, i was there!!!


----------



## travelman (Aug 17, 2013)

You are photographer?


----------



## Cam Ward (Sep 3, 2013)

Great Images to you have any of Sydney?


----------



## jamcobbled (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi, I just want to share something about Australia. You are correct, nice photos here. II'm sure you have really a nice experience when you visited Australia. Well, as far as I remember when my dad visited Australia, he mentioned this Great Barrier Reef. He recommended also to fly Cairns and must have direct access to the Rain Forest. Those are places he said was indeed a must to visit because it is amazing.


----------



## shirleyx0525 (May 24, 2015)

like the 2nd one. full of story


----------



## maryannfarrugia (Jul 27, 2015)

The second picture is very beautiful you can tell that there's a story behind it. It's like there's a very big mystery that you need to solve. ye?


----------



## chauffeurcar (Jun 9, 2016)

*Hi Ludo*

Nice photography, have fun and upload more


----------



## jaheen100 (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice stories behind the pictures


----------

